# 2021 tidewater 2500 carolina bay



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

HURRY AND CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS TODAY WE HAD 3 DOWN TO LAST ONE IN A WEEK $101,436.00:texasflag
[email protected]
CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT
**STOCK NUMBER TW2500CB-010
**YAMAHA F300XCA
**TANDEM ALUMINUM TRAILER
**S/S PROP
**BLACK HULL SIDE COLOR
**CONSOLE FACE PLATE-BLACK
**AIRMAR B150M TRANSDUCER
**WHITE CUSHION UPGRADE
**HELM PAD
**DELUXE DROP BOLSTER LEANING POST-WHITE POWDERCOATED
**COOLER SLIDE
**FIBERGLASS T-TOP
**HARDTOP BOTTOM COLOR
**JL MARINE STEREO WITH 6 SPEAKERS AND AMP
**DUAL BATTERY SWITCH
**UNDERWATER LIGHTS
**PHENDER PRO FENDER CLEATS
**YETI 65
**SWIM PLATFORM
**CHROME WATERLINE STRIPE


----------

